# Tires for Amish wheelwright-built wood-clad rims



## rosalindro (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm restoring my first bicycle, an 1898 Winslow, and have just had my (gorgeous) Noah Stutzman wood-clad rims built.  The metal frame takes size 700 tires. I'm looking for suggestions on what kind and size of tire I should buy. I'd like to get them in white. Does anyone know of a good place to buy them?
Thanks for any suggestions,
.


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 24, 2015)

This is the one case it would have recommended using the smooth white deans tires as they look period correct as a preTOC bike. Maybe ask cocker tire to se if they have something? Everyone will say just run cream electra amsterdams, the cabe site owner has them listed all the time on ebay.  
Once again smooth white Dean's single tube.  Or ask to see if there is something similar available.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Did you have him make clincher or factory type rims? If factory you have no choice but the single tubes. I need to contact him regarding doing a set of clinchers for me. Can you tell me what he charges for a set of wheels? V/r Shawn


----------



## rosalindro (Jan 25, 2015)

These are modern, factory-built rims that Noah encased in wood. They take a 700 tire with an inner tube, not a single tube tire. I'm not sure what width to get. So what I'm looking for is a modern, white, smooth tire source. 
I'm sorry, I don't remember the cost of the rims. I also had him make 2 chain-guards and a fender. The total was about $360. They are all beautifully done.


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 25, 2015)

Sounds like a decent price for some handmade to order wheels.  You want to look at 38-40c tires.  Are you running fenders?


----------



## rosalindro (Jan 27, 2015)

I was very happy with his prices. 
I'm sorry, I don't know what "running fenders" means. I will be putting on a fender and lacing a skirt guard.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Honestherman (Jan 27, 2015)

rosalindro said:


> I was very happy with his prices.
> I'm sorry, I don't know what "running fenders" means. I will be putting on a fender and lacing a skirt guard.
> Thanks for your help!



how are you lacing a skirt guard? How do you do that? Can you tell me please


----------



## jpromo (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah, I love my Stutzman wheels. The clinchers I got were 125$ a piece. Very nice unfinished wood (hickory methinks).


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 27, 2015)

They are oak 

Darcie


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 27, 2015)

*running fenders*

meaning if you are actually going to have fenders or not, but you would if you're gonna have skirt guards, there are some post about lacing skirts, use the search button


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 9, 2015)

See this post for cream colored Amsterdam tires-

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...rdam-700-x-40-cream-tires&highlight=amsterdam


----------



## Handyman (Feb 9, 2015)

I just ordered a few wheelsets from Noah Stutzman and plan on using the tires I bought from Scott (sm2501) in the above post.  When I talked to Noah on the phone he told me he is now making them in Maple.  Hope this is true as I think some of the vintage wheels were Maple.  However, if they happen to be Oak or Hickory I'd be happy with that also.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------

